# Guideancetown USA Building Toy?



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Anybody use Guidancetown USA in their HO layouts?

As a kid I had a 30 year old bag of this 1960's building system that just happens to be about perfectly scaled for HO. Loved building with it and making cities for my Matchbox cars. I assumed it all was long gone but when I retrieved my childhood trains there it was!

Quickly slapped together the buildings below. They'd probably need a bit of modifcation (all the side parts are identical blank brick walls) and the roofs are plain. Still. I think there might be some applications on a layout, especially for some larger structures or at least for planning the location of future additions.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*I know this is an old thread . . .* I stumbled upon this looking for something else. I had a set of these that made a subdivsion worth of Levittown style houses; and a big paper mat with grey or black for roads and green for lawns. And yes, it did seem to go with Matchbox cars (Hot Wheels were still in the future). But "there's the rub"; "HO scale" slot cars and similar vehicles are 1:64 - which is S scale in model railroading. Why the enduring popularity of Matchbox and Hot Wheels didn't cause somebody (like Tyco if not Mattel) do "jump in head-first" into a line of toy-quality S scale train sets I don't understand. Or maybe they did.


----------

